# People who wear belts



## zak007

People who wear them for no reason I myself only use it for squats or deadlift maybe bb rows depending how heavy am going

But the other day a guy came in the gym straight to calf raise got all top off basketball top on and proceeded to put a belt on to do calf raises on a machine!! :no:

That and the other day quite a large fella wearing it on the treadmill and for every exercise he was doing

Lets hear your stories


----------



## C.Hill

My mate wears one ALL the time in the gym. Squatting, benching, curling, seated calf raises, píssing, you name it he's wearing it lol


----------



## atlant1s

i would in theory like to try a belt for a few sessions with the likes of squats, bb rows and deads as i got a **** back and injury... other than that i dont see much point in it..


----------



## Mingster

There's always a reason....Might not be physical. There's a lot of psychology in lifting. If it works, whatever the reason, where's the harm?


----------



## Shooter

I wear mine while surfing the net.. and when having sex


----------



## Beans

Wear mine whenever I'm going out of my comfort zone weight wise on any exercise. Makes me feel safe. Apologies if that upsets you...


----------



## 2004mark

He could be nursing an injury maybe.


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> There's always a reason....Might not be physical. There's a lot of psychology in lifting. If it works, whatever the reason, where's the harm?


Yeah my friend says that its more for peace of mind that, makes him feel safer?


----------



## Suprakill4

i wouldnt notice, im there to train and in the zone so dont notice what others are doing.


----------



## F.M.J

Mingster said:


> There's always a reason....Might not be physical. There's a lot of psychology in lifting. If it works, whatever the reason, where's the harm?


I agree partially here. I wear a thin, but tight grey long sleeve top under my t-shirt on chest days, it provides next to no benefit in stability or the pressing part of the DB press but psychologically, it's like a safety blanket to a child.

I don't wear a belt at the moment but I am having one made for me in America and being sent in a couple weeks, I've been waiting for this belt for fcuking ages so I might just wear it all the time too!! 

Jokes, I only wear a belt for deadlift, squat and sometimes standing military press and bent over rows.


----------



## Queenie

there is a guy at the commercial gym i go to that brings a belt to train in. i believe he's had some sort of injury because i overheard him talking to a PT about it and the PT said leave it OFF for as long as u can, to build strength up. next thing i know hes doing bicep curls with his belt on.... :confused1: x x


----------



## zak007

You wouldn't wear it for calf raises that's just stupid

Tbh a believe in the theory that no belt stronger core, although you can get away with it doing deads,rows,squats maybe bb curls if your going really heavy with bad form

But just generally there's no need IMO


----------



## zak007

It's become more of a fashion accessory for people

Rather than using it for its purpose

And just to add I have a dodgy lower back but still try to refrain from wearing it


----------



## broch316

my back is knackered so i wear mine for squat deads standing shoulder press and bench.. but some people just wear them to get into the right frame of mind.. like putting on a boilersuit to go to work each to there own...


----------



## Mingster

I only wear a belt on my heaviest sets of Rack Pulls these days but way back when I used to wear my belt for everything and it certainly didn't do me any harm. I would tighten it up for squats and deads and cleans and loosen it off for bench and other stuff but on it stayed. I even tied a girl or two to an Olympic bench on occasion but those are stories for another place.... :whistling:


----------



## squatthis

I prefer not to wear one at all, for any exercise. I'd rather build up my core and stabilising muscles.


----------



## squatthis

Suprakill4 said:


> i wouldnt notice, im there to train and in the zone so dont notice what others are doing.


Come on, really? You don't even notice the tight little blonde that keeps giving you the eye?


----------



## leeds_01

i dont wear a belt, i never have and doubt i ever will

i appreciate some people feel a belt is needed for various reasons however its not for me - arn't there a few studies that have shown belts to be uneffective (up to a certain point)?


----------



## F.M.J

squatthis said:


> Come on, really? You don't even notice the tight little blonde that keeps giving you the eye?


You know how that sounds? It sounds like you're the 'tight little blonde' and now you're gutted because after all that winking you've done in the gym at SupraKill all the attention seeking and he didn't even notice.


----------



## squatthis

F.M.J said:


> You know how that sounds? It sounds like you're the 'tight little blonde' and now you're gutted because after all that winking you've done in the gym at SupraKill all the attention seeking and he didn't even notice.


hahaha. dammit youv blown my cover.


----------



## madmuscles

Shooter said:


> I wear mine while surfing the net.. and when having sex


They're talking about weightlifting belts not the dodgy pvc/leather and tassled bondage belt attached to a gimpmask and a ballgag.

:lol:


----------



## barsnack

i like to attach a 10kg weight to it and wear my clothes over the both so it looks like im weel hung


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

I guess you could look at it that they would put one on at the start of their session to save time putting it on later, if their workout is including squats, and deads and maybe bb rows and military press, however there is no excuse for looking like a tosser wearing a belt when the workout includes none of the above


----------



## Suprakill4

squatthis said:


> Come on, really? You don't even notice the tight little blonde that keeps giving you the eye?


I notice Kizzy Vaines training next to me thats for sure!!!! Google her is you havnt heard of her. Competes at the arnold soon.


----------



## hometrainer

i wear a belt to hold my trousers up


----------



## squatthis

Suprakill4 said:


> I notice Kizzy Vaines training next to me thats for sure!!!! Google her is you havnt heard of her. Competes at the arnold soon.


I can see why you'd notice her


----------



## Suprakill4

squatthis said:


> I can see why you'd notice her


she is massive at the minute and condition looks incredible. Hope she does well! I notice more because she has bigger arms and lats that me.


----------



## RocoElBurn

As mentioned. People prob have different reasons for wearing a belt. I use mine for weighted dips and to layer up for extra sweatage on cardio among other things. I don't use it for deads and might only (and very rarely) use it for max weights on squats or mil press ...otherwise I go solo.


----------



## Wheyman

I wear my weight belt and gloves for cardio cos im hench


----------



## leeds_01

Suprakill4 said:


> I notice Kizzy Vaines training next to me thats for sure!!!! Google her is you havnt heard of her. Competes at the arnold soon.


googled her

id notice her more if she was blonde:whistling:


----------



## geeby112

Remember reading somewhere its useful for keeping your gut in, stopping it from expanding too much while breathing which could lead

to a bigger mid section.


----------



## Foamy

I like to wear this belt as it gives me confidence when squating.



:cowboy: :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

leeds_01 said:


> googled her
> 
> id notice her more if she was blonde:whistling:


She is mate


----------



## guvnor82

never squat without my belt or deadlift not 4 anything else. recently done my back in just picking up plate off floor.


----------



## biglbs

I don't own a belt anymore,but use a condom and feel safe all through the workout:rolleyes:


----------



## MattGriff

Rq355 said:


> You wouldn't wear it for calf raises that's just stupid
> 
> Tbh a believe in the theory that no belt stronger core, although you can get away with it doing deads,rows,squats maybe bb curls if your going really heavy with bad form
> 
> But just generally there's no need IMO


Well you are the oracle of lifting so we should all just silence ourselves and bask in your glory.


----------



## Thunderstruck

MattGriff said:


> Well you are the oracle of lifting so we should all just silence ourselves and bask in your glory.


You come across as a bit of a [email protected] at times. Shame coz you have alot of experience to give.


----------



## Rob68

Anyone care to tell this bloke about wearing a belt?


----------



## MattGriff

You're woried about belts? I wrap my knees to sit on the toilet!


----------



## Si Train

I've never trained with a belt, how much difference does it actually make?


----------



## Nickthegreek

Best thing i ever did was stop wearing a belt i always used to get low back injuries wearing a belt , but ever since i stopped wearing it my core has got stronger so the back pain went away! I swear by wearing no belt ever now , even for squats , deads, rows you name it!


----------



## samstef

i know a couple of people who wear belts for benching, sheesh even i have at some point... whe ni get lower back pains. and helps me focus on chest...instead of using my ass/lower bck to help push up


----------



## Diegouru

I wear my belt only while doing dead lifts or squats, and sometimes if I go really heavy with standing bicep curls. That´s all...


----------



## Jaff0

When I first started lifting (85) I wore a belt all the time - stepped out of the changing room, and put the belt on - and for a while (read: quite a few years) did so habitually, without thinking.

In the last 15 years or so, I generally don't wear one - in fact I can't remember the last time I did. I got out of the habit - on merit, as it happens, but now don't even take one - so there's some of me that thinks having such a dismissive attitude in the past, isn't exactly the best thing, long term, because it isn't even on my radar to take one to the gym

I've never bothered with knee wraps, either, there's a part of me that thinks progressive build up to a point where the weight used is still safe without such things is probably best for me long term - I don't compete as a lifter, so why should I care, really, what matters to me is whether I'm still going to be able to lift the things I can now, in 20 years time, rather than reaching some peak.


----------



## stone14

i think weight belts are 1 of the werst gym equips ever invented, should be used in sports like powerlifting not day to day gym use same as ab rollers, hear more about bad necks than abs from them lol.

you go to a gym to get stronger so if your cores too weak why hide the problem behind a belt...


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

I always thought powerlifting/ weightlifting belts (leather ones) were designed for low rep usage to help with Abdominal pressure.

I use a neoprene belt on deads, squats and bent over row after having an abdominal hernia repaired. Whether it's psychological or not it feels better and safer than doing it without.

But I've seen people use them for every session and even for cardio.


----------



## MattGriff

Thunderstruck said:


> You come across as a bit of a [email protected] at times. Shame coz you have alot of experience to give.


Bit of? I am failing then as I am a total ****er


----------

